# Creating an ebay store



## EngBulldog (Dec 14, 2005)

I have a small / basic ebay store right now, but the business is kind of stagnant right now due to learning how to screen-print myself. I will be ready to roll shortly (hopefully) and will have my own website designed. I also want to add to my ebay store (links for sizes, graphics, etc) Where should I go for this or would it be the same company that designs my company website. I guess what I am asking is if there are any companies out there that specialize in building and creating ebay store sites.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You could just ask the same people that design your website for extra HTML to add to your ebay store information pages. 

Then you can just copy and paste the HTML into the ebay pages.

Creating links and uploading graphics to an eBay store is not hard. EBay has a ton of tutorials for doing this.


----------

